# Snowboard Gear (Rent or Buy)



## Gig2Dub (9 mo ago)

How do you do, fellow kids?

I'm from Brazil and recently moved to Europe. I'm planning the first snowboard trip of my life.

What outwear should I rent and what outwear should I buy?

Thanks!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Can you rent outerwear? If I could only buy one piece of equipment it would be boots. A quality correctly fitting pair of boots imo has the single biggest impact on learning, improving and having a good time


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Rent as much as you can for your first trip


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

first times usually just rent, if you know your dedicated and are going to go more then 3 times in a year. buy now and never look back.


----------

